# Hilton Head Island Links vs. Island Links by Coral Resorts?



## boggie (Feb 11, 2006)

There are two entries in the RCI resort directory.  Same address with different resort  numbers?  What is the difference?  Thanks,

Boggie


----------



## searchin (Feb 11, 2006)

*Old vs New*

The "old" island links was owned by Epic, then Sunterra, and eventually sold to the existing developer.  The old units were completely upgraded in 2005 and results are excellent.  The current developer has built additional units, and is part of the Coral Resorts properties.  End result, there are many avenues to get there, you end up at the same place - a very nice, high quality resort.  A new, large pool is scheduled to open soon.  Some owners have floating weeks, others weeks are part of Sunterra, and still others have 5-week shares (which float throughout the year).  The newer/current units are sold under RCI points.


----------



## cpnuser (Feb 13, 2006)

The units(older) for Island Links-1473- are the ones you can see from HWY. 278(main road) as you turn into Port Royal.  I believe the older units have been renovated.  Island Links-7630- are the newer units that have been built within the last 2 years.   We own a 2 bd. unit(E3Y)at the Coral Resort Island Links.   Both Island Links are very nice, but it would cause a lot less confusion, if they would change the name of one.


----------

